# IPXcore - OpenVZ 128mb VPS



## wlanboy (May 17, 2013)

*Provider*: IPXcore
*Plan*: OpenVZ 128mb VPS
*Price*: 1.25$ per month
*Location*: Buffalo, NY

*Purchased*: 01/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 58
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 V2 @ 3.40GHz
stepping : 9
cpu MHz : 3401.000
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms
bogomips : 6800.31
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:           41408 kB
Cached:            24644 kB
Active:            35844 kB
Inactive:          40948 kB
Active(anon):      17184 kB
Inactive(anon):    34964 kB
Active(file):      18660 kB
Inactive(file):     5984 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:         65536 kB
SwapFree:          33008 kB
Dirty:                 4 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         52148 kB
Shmem:              3580 kB
Slab:              12860 kB
SReclaimable:       7884 kB
SUnreclaim:         4976 kB
```

dd
 


dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 7.44253 s, 144 MB/s


wget
 


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

--2013-05-17 23:14:05-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[=================================================================================================

2013-05-17 23:14:28 (4.27 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


*What services are running?*


lighttpd + php
xinetd
munin
rabbitmq
ruby scripts

*Support:*

I have opened 9 support tickets since January. All get polite answers within one hour. If I look to the numbers:

- 1 Ticket for a R-DNS entry

- 1 Ticket asking for IPV6

- 1 Ticket asking for FUSE support

- 5 Tickets asking stupid things

- 1 Tickets about a reboot problem after a kernel update of the node

I really cannot complain. Sometimes the answers a quite short, but as long as I get the information I am able to do without small talk.

*Overall experience:*

I am a happy customer. I simply trust them. They inform their customers about all things. No shady excuses just clear statements. The performance is ok. My wordpress blog is running and the network is fast enough to use it for VPN. Compile time for Ruby was ok too. Load times for ruby scripts are fast enough.

I also did not get any fork errors even on the limit of having only 3 MB of free RAM left. I/O performance is ok too.

One last thing: I do highly appreciate the monthly paying period. The plan is only 15$ a year.

Canceled due to bandwith/routing issues with Buffalo -> EU.


----------



## willie (May 24, 2013)

I agree with this review (I have 3 vps's with them in Buffalo).  Ipxcore is IMHO not the most technologically bleeding edge of the LEB hosts, and they had some bogus drama at their previous (Atjeu) colo maybe because of this.  But they seem very determined to make things work, and you really get the feeling that you are dealing with humans when you interact with them.  They have been willing to accomodate all kinds of weird requests I've made (they even offered to build a custom storage array just for me) and their network performance in Buffalo (whatever anyone says about Colocrossing) has always been great for a cheap VPS.  (I don't know about San Diego).  I like very much that they offer Stripe as a payment method, though it currently doesn't work (at least for me), they are trying to get it fixed.  Their storage special may or may not be still available but it is/was an amazing deal.  (Nm, it's out of stock, but it was 150GB of disk and 1GB of ram for $4 a month, which was great).  There's been a few outages and interruptions typical of this industry, but overall my expectations are very well satisfied with them.


----------



## sv01 (May 30, 2013)

I've 1 VPS with them and really happy so far. I only use my vps for VPN nothing else.


----------

